# eps sprint shifters?



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Gday all, i had a quick search but did not draw anything up, Im in the market for a new bike, shop who is helping me (sponser) would prefer if i rode Di2, i have always been on Campag from 8speed. I have Campy wheels etc. I had a crack of 10sp Di2 not a great fan of the buttons (no feel, IMHO) so to my question. Do Campag make or plan to make sprint style shifters? if not what is the shifting like on the drops? (mainly for the rear, and moving down the Cassette ie thumb shifter). Does eps have provision at the junction box for extra shifters?
Thanks


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

If you can sprint with Campy mechanical you can with the EPS. I don't believe there's any difference in function.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

slowdave said:


> Gday all, i had a quick search but did not draw anything up, Im in the market for a new bike, shop who is helping me (sponser) would prefer if i rode Di2, i have always been on Campag from 8speed. I have Campy wheels etc. I had a crack of 10sp Di2 not a great fan of the buttons (no feel, IMHO) so to my question. Do Campag make or plan to make sprint style shifters? if not what is the shifting like on the drops? (mainly for the rear, and moving down the Cassette ie thumb shifter). Does eps have provision at the junction box for extra shifters?
> Thanks


I don't use EPS but shifting from the drops has always been fine for me, on 10sp and 11sp Campagnolo (mechanical). If anything else, I prefer being able to clearly distinguish up- versus down-shifting in the heat of a sprint. With Shimano and SRAM I find them vague and I'd hate to shift the wrong way.


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

With EPS thump buttons it is a lot of easier to sprint vs. mechanical ones because eps buttons are way more longer. No need for sprint shifters.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

The speed of shifting (defined as the amount of time your thumb/finger will be off the bar) is twice as fast as cable systems.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

thanks for your replies, i currently run 11 record mechanical and have loved all of it, but i do from time to time grab 2 gears at once when sprinting, but it sounds like the buttons are longer and the stretch of thumbs while tunnel vision has set in may be less of an issue.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

slowdave said:


> thanks for your replies, i currently run 11 record mechanical and have loved all of it, but i do from time to time grab 2 gears at once when sprinting, but it sounds like the buttons are longer and the stretch of thumbs while tunnel vision has set in may be less of an issue.


I have the same issue with mechanical R-11 in terms of dropping a couple gears when I only wanted one. I guess what would be good to know is does EPS shift multiple gears based on how long you depress the lever, or how far? With mechanical 11spd it is a function of how far you depress the lever, and in the heat of a sprint I often push too hard and end up over-geared. If EPS eliminated that and only progressed through gears depending on how long the lever was depressed (or how often) then it would solve that issue I think.


----------



## BlackKnight (Aug 14, 2012)

Kristatos said:


> I have the same issue with mechanical R-11 in terms of dropping a couple gears when I only wanted one. I guess what would be good to know is does EPS shift multiple gears based on how long you depress the lever, or how far? With mechanical 11spd it is a function of how far you depress the lever, and in the heat of a sprint I often push too hard and end up over-geared. If EPS eliminated that and only progressed through gears depending on how long the lever was depressed (or how often) then it would solve that issue I think.


The EPS shifts depend on how long you hold the shifter. You get familiar with how long to hold it.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Accidentally shifting down two cogs becomes a thing of the past. On EPS, it doesn't matter how hard you hit the lever -- just how long. If you want to go two cogs, you just click it twice.I almost never hold it down to multi-shift.


----------

